

Teaching the entrepreneurial spirit to children - sshadmand
http://info.erecmakesafire.com/about/#sthash.RZzelJBU.dpbs

======
abrak
AFAICR instilling an entrepreneurial spirit was a goal of the Diamond Age's
Young Lady's Illustrated Primer.. Here's an interesting take on it:
[http://proto-knowledge.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/building-
youn...](http://proto-knowledge.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/building-young-ladys-
illustrated-primer.html)

------
sshadmand
Anyone have any feedback on the concept, site, book etc? Any questions are
welcome too!

